# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  oklahoma

## JJ

can anyone tell me what the rules and regs are in oklahoma for opticians and contact lens fitters.... may be moving there

ie. regulated yes or no, hard or easy to find
work, etc

----------


## Don Lee

> _Originally posted by JJ_ 
> *can anyone tell me what the rules and regs are in oklahoma for opticians and contact lens fitters.... may be moving there
> 
> ie. regulated yes or no, hard or easy to find
> work, etc*


There are no rules, regulations (except ansi), restrictions, or requirements to be an optician in Oklahoma.

Sad but true.

Don

----------


## peteandanie

Very true and very sad !!!  I used to live and work in OK and my experience was that anyone can be an "optician" and patients didn't get the proffesional help they need and deserve.  Some people just didn't care what they sold the patient as long as the sale brought good money and a spiff !!!  For me it was very easy to find a job, so good luck on your move and job hunt !!!

----------


## wmcdonald

I am wondering, when did Optician and contact lens fitter (whatever that is) was separated. An Optometrist has within his or her scope of practice the right to fit CLs. So do Opticians in many jurisdictions. The word Optician should encompass all devices used in the correction of vision. To answer your question about Oklahoma, one must be breathing. It is a shame that the requirements are so varied, and I encourage you to help alleviate that situation by working to organize in you state. Good luck, and let us know if we can help.

----------

